# African Blackwood Burl set



## HuntsvilleTurner (Dec 10, 2016)

This is a set I was hired to make for a physician in Houston. Got a beautiful hunk of wood from @Steve Smith and this thing has been nothing but pretty. The picture doesn't really give a lot of detail, but I'll post some close-ups when I get a chance to take a few more shots before I deliver these gems.

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 18 | Way Cool 2


----------



## SENC (Dec 10, 2016)

Beautiful set!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 11, 2016)

Primo professional! Stunning wood! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 11, 2016)

Just beautiful Bradley!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 20, 2016)

Gorgeous! What finish did you use? I like it a little muted instead of full on shine. Great job pairing that kit up too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HuntsvilleTurner (Dec 20, 2016)

My normal polish is a coat of Triple E and then both types of Perfect Pen Polish. I only do satin on the darker woods as the white of the high gloss shows too much in small cracks and voids.

I like a more dull shine as well. I've tried CA finish, and I really didn't enjoy it at all, just my preference.

I appreciate the comments!


----------



## Tony (Dec 20, 2016)

That set is sharp as hell! Tony


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Dec 20, 2016)

Very elegant!
Tom


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 22, 2016)

Those look great. Just did a pen in Wenge and learned all about little cracks and stuff you speak of when doing a CA finish on pens. Need to look into a matte finish product for those types of things. Very nice set.


----------

